# NEED ADVICE



## matthew2 (Sep 23, 2007)

I went down to Temelestone and Eltham to go kayak fishing and I could not find a suitable place to launch my yak and I even got lost driving around that area . Can any one tell me where I can go fishing with my yak along the Yarra River ? I am not from that side of the city .


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm surprised the Southeners haven't replied to this post, Matthew. You might have to re-word it to catch their attention. Perhaps they've had a few too many sherbets for Chrissy. 8)

Matt


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey mathew2 sorry for the late reply I missed this one somehow. Anyway a while back Kingfiser111 and I hit the Dockies with only a few tiny Tailor and Bream no Mulloway which we were after. Her is a link to that trip with maps of places to launch  
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8257&start=30&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=docklands

Hope this helps you out. Post a trip and I might be temped to give the area a go again.
A word of warning if you are fishing at night watch out for the party boats and follow the rules as the also apply to kayaks, like don't tie off to a nav marker and travel on the correct side of the river. The water rats questioned us and they booked Mushi on another. :lol: I shouldn't laugh but it was funny  
Link to that trip viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8977&p=95912&hilit=docklands#p95853

Hope this helps


----------

